# Poll: Do You Appendix Carry......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Comments welcome........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope. I have a good friend who does with his gen3 Glock 19, but that's not for me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, I mainly carry appendix. The only time I don't is if I'm carrying more than one gun, which isn't often, or if I'm carrying ultra-deep cover where I tuck my shirt in over the gun, like playing golf (again, not often) or going to church, etc. Then I tuck my G42 in and look like I'm not carrying anything.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope. Never.
I did treat the son of a friend, though, when Jason nearly became Jennifer as the result of his choice to appendix carry.
If I *do* make a mistake while holstering (and who can claim that they never ever make a mistake?), I'm prefer to shoot myself in the ass, not the balls.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> Nope. Never.
> I did treat the son of a friend, though, when Jason nearly became Jennifer as the result of his choice to appendix carry.
> If I *do* make a mistake while holstering (and who can claim that they never ever make a mistake?), I'm prefer to shoot myself in the ass, not the balls.


My sides! LOL!!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I go between 3 O' Clock and appendix depending on attire. Appendix carry is much more concealing in certain attire. Depends on your body type too... whether it's functional or not.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Nope. Never.
> I did treat the son of a friend, though, when Jason nearly became Jennifer as the result of his choice to appendix carry.
> If I *do* make a mistake while holstering (and who can claim that they never ever make a mistake?), I'm prefer to shoot myself in the ass, not the balls.


:anim_lol: Yep!


----------



## Ookami86 (Dec 20, 2014)

I tried it at about 1 o'clock with a Beretta Cougar and it was ok while walking but very uncomfortable while sitting or bending over. I usually carry a CZ 75 IWB between 2:30 and 4 or a Taurus TCP in the same range if I need something more easily concealable or more easily removable (like headed to work).


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Basically no, unless I slip my Shield or LC9 in my jogging pants or pajama pants appendix to walk the dog or something. 99.9% of the time I'm at 4:30 or 5 o'clock.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, always. Glock 32, 17, 5" 1911 and Nighthawk T4 the Nighthawk AAC and G32 with Surefire X300/u


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I tried once but all the women thought I was happy to see them with my 1911a1


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I carry a Shield appendix..... have no problem with sitting....... Whether it is comfortable depends on a persons body makeup......


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

No, Senor.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope! If I'm IWB, I'm at 4:00. If I'm OWB then I'm at 3:00.
Just can't get comfortable with all the bending and all with appendix carry!
But, hey.... to each his own right!!


----------

